# Updated pics of some of my chondros!



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Enjoy!

Greg


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW!!! I dont see an ugly snakes man-


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I only see beautiful snakes!!
Especially that last one!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed ugly









Great snakes!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, geesh. Those are terribly ugly snakes!

Therefore, I think you should give them to me. Especially that last one.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn nice chondros you got there.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very very nice! So what pairings are you planning for the upcoming breeding season?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks like an awesome collection


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking snakes! I love the eyes on them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Yeah, geesh. Those are terribly ugly snakes!
> 
> Therefore, I think you should give them to me. Especially that last one.:nod:


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Yeah, geesh. Those are terribly ugly snakes!
> 
> Therefore, I think you should give them to me. Especially that last one.:nod:


I will take the second being you claimed the last one!

Great collection there!


----------

